

Completion of Coursera's Scala course, per capita for countries - sampo
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wdoshx3adb9988m/Scp.pdf

======
sampo
Here's also a map of absolute numbers:
<http://lampwww.epfl.ch/~hmiller/worldmap.html>

------
jaipilot747
What meaning does the per capita normalization have, other than "n people
registered and m people completed it", and in what ways is country-wise data
useful?

~~~
sampo
jaipilot747: It means normalized by the population of the country.

